# Fired today



## Twirpunky (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 16, 2020)

Looks great, but of course we need more pics and info.  Nice looking shop as well.


----------



## Twirpunky (Nov 16, 2020)

Train smoker in action.   Wed. is shop cleanup day, BBQ for lunch, and final exam for the semester after lunch.  Seasoned the smoker with apple wood today.

D


----------



## Twirpunky (Nov 16, 2020)

Nogoingback said:


> Looks great, but of course we need more pics and info.  Nice looking shop as well.


More pics and info in post "Chew Chew Train"

D


----------

